# Can I get some help please.



## DarkChild (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello eferybody i'm new to the boards. I have recently started a african cichlid tank. I have a 30 gal tank and have 5 african cichlids in the tank. I need help identifying the males from the feales, as well as what type cichlids I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The blue one is a male pea****************. Possibly "blue regal" Aulonocara stuartgranti. The brown one is most likely his female, but could be a non-dominant male. The orange one looks like a red zebra male. The albino is a Melanochromis sp. probably auratus. If it stays yellow, its female, if it changes it is male.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

By the way, these guys hybridize like crazy, making it tricky sometimes to tell if you even have a actual species.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

The brown/orange/blue guys are a hybrid... possibly a Eureka mixed with something else (the one with the blue face SCREAMS Eureka to me)the one with a blue face is a male, the other may still be too young to tell. The yellow guy is a Auratus, the bright orange one is definately a red zebra (and a nice looking male too, I must add), and the one with barring I'm not sure about.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The barred one could be whats called the chameleo or bumble bee cichlid. Impossible to tell from just the head.


----------



## DarkChild (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the help. I really appreciated it, it was a great help.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The dark one with orangish/rusty fins looks to be a female copadichromis borleyi.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Not trying to hound you, and I know it's been a bit in this thread, but 30 gallons for an african cichlid tank isn't big enough. Just thought I would put my opinion in. Thanks!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Actually, the pea-c0cks will be fine. The red zebras and the labs are the ones s.he should worry about.


----------

